# Lone Parents and Jobseekers Query



## Mrst (3 May 2008)

Hi Guys, have been asked to post this for someone else as they cannot access the page:
  
i am a single mum , to a girl aged 14 months , i am getting a lone parent family and before this was settled , last year i was geting , UB (UNEMPLOYED BENEFIT ) BUT THAT WAS TAKEN AWAY WHEN I STARTED TO GET THE LONE PARENT , also in last november i started work , and filled away, the form for family income , i got a reply that said it was received , and they will let me know when they make a decission , by the time , they send me a form has anything changed , i wrote no , but now i have quit the job , and wondering will i stilll get backpay on that , and will i need , to send another form, again if i get another job .. i am looking for part time now , and could i apply for UB , again while i am on the lone parent pay ?

i would be really greatfull , for all your answers , and very sorry for all the questions , but i am very concerned , as the budget is very tight . and i would love to know what i would be able to get without feeling very guilty.

 I know that she won't get jobseekers if she is only looking for part time but I have no idea how the system works when you have to throw lone parents payments into the mix, thanks, MrsT


----------



## gipimann (3 May 2008)

It's not possible to get Jobseeker's Allowance and One Parent Family Payment (OPFP) at the same time as they are both means-tested payments.   Only one can be paid.

It is possible to get half-rate Jobseeker's Benefit along with OPFP, however this is based on PRSI contributions paid and only lasts up to 15 months.


----------



## Welfarite (6 May 2008)

This is a very confusing post....she mentions "form for family income" somewhere in the middle: does she mean Family Income Supplement while she was working? She says she was getting "UB" and this was "taken away from her" when she got OFPF. As stated above that wouldn't happen... was it Jobseeker's Allowance she was getting? When did this happen? Before November or after?


----------



## vikuliaa (9 May 2008)

Welfarite said:


> This is a very confusing post....she mentions "form for family income" somewhere in the middle: does she mean Family Income Supplement while she was working? She says she was getting "UB" and this was "taken away from her" when she got OFPF. As stated above that wouldn't happen... was it Jobseeker's Allowance she was getting? When did this happen? Before November or after?


 


finaly i can post messages !!!

this post came from , me , i tried to be as specific as i can but i can go over it again ... when i got pregnant i was still at school , so i went to the social welfare and asked them for the unemployment benefit , and also a single parents , one , they told me that the ub would come thru sooner , so i could be getting it paid unlit my single parent was approved , as soon as  started getting , my lone parentss pay , the Ub was stopped ...

that was , before novembes , ir was sometime in 2007 march ...

and also , from FAMILY INCOME SUPPLEMENT when i got a letter stating that nothing has changed , i sent it away that it hasent , but i still got no money or no reply , how long does it take , for the money to come thru , or am i going to be in the queue again , untill they get to my letter ??


----------



## liketoknow (9 May 2008)

there is a 16 week delay wth family income supplement


----------



## vikuliaa (10 May 2008)

liketoknow said:


> there is a 16 week delay wth family income supplement


 

you mean for money to come thru?


----------



## liketoknow (10 May 2008)

yes , to process the application and get a decision on the outcome


----------

